# have we knackred solar panels



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

please help,we changed our batteries last week,on the way home,and then we plugged into mains,but when we unplugged off mains,the charger unit for the solar panel 
doesnt seem to be working.

it shows what charge is in the batteries etc,so from the batteries to the unit so its working,but its showing or not showing,at the moment any charge coming from the solar panel,in the past,even if it was only showing .01 of a charge,it showed something.

could it have had something to do with taking the leisure batteries out,and then reconnecting them,

hope somebody knows,because at the moment bernard is pulling his hair out.

thanks mags.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

you may have simply popped a fuse, check all the fuses, there should be one near to where the solar feed comes in to the van, and there maybe one on the charge indicator it's self.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hI Mags

Are your batteries fully charged? If so no need for the panels to be putting anything on. 

If they are fully charged and the conditions are bright put something on to see if the solar panels kick in

stew


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

when I fitted my panel, It was advised on here to connect the regulator to the batteries first and than the panel afterwards.
So in therory if you have changed the batteries you now have it connected in reverse order to what I was told..
As well as checking any fuse's, maybe try covering the panel over to stop and power being proced, disconnetct the leads from the regulator and re-connect in the right order.
Reg to battery first, then connect panel, remove cover and see what hapens..
It's only a thought !! No claim to be a specialist..

But like Artona has said make sure it's just not that your batteries are already full..

Good luck..


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*have we knackered the solar panals*

hi,

thanks for the advice,not working yet,but maybe have to dismantle all the wiring,well from the connections,and replace all the fuses,even though they seem to to fine,but he,s gone to screwfix for something,i think it,s to give him time to try and work it out,i,ve got great faith in him.......

thanks mags


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It is important that you connect upto the regulator in the right order ie Battery then Panel otherwise you will confuse the regulator. Tip do it at night


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*hae we knackered solar panels*

thanks everybody,

solar panels working great,put all the tips together,including waiting until dark,well midnight.....went in this morning after putting heater on full to run batteries down a bit,and fantastic,charging.

i knew somebody would have the answer, you always do.

thanks,a very releived mags.


----------

